
Post Undergrad With Shit GPA in CS Builds App During Quarantine - saikik
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/nanolens/id1460479954
======
saikik
I graduated from university with a shitty GPA in computer science. Spent the
past month or so in quarantine building a new social network for
groups/communities. If you're wondering what's unique about this, it's that
you these groups disband (we're not *another messaging app). You can create a
group that disbands after a period of time and sync it with your calendar too.
Let me know what you think!

------
joshmchoi
Just checked it out, looks pretty neat

